# Which Leaf blower (uk buyer)



## terry999 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi 
Just wondered if anyone could recommend a good leaf blower, as wanted to buy for partners birthday present. Dont want to be to extravagant as hes just starting out in his own business (been working for a company for 18 years as a tree surgeon). Was looking at the Stilh petrol range. BG56, 66 or 86?

Many thanks


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 5, 2020)

terry999 said:


> Hi
> Just wondered if anyone could recommend a good leaf blower, as wanted to buy for partners birthday present. Dont want to be to extravagant as hes just starting out in his own business (been working for a company for 18 years as a tree surgeon). Was looking at the Stilh petrol range. BG56, 66 or 86?
> 
> Many thanks


I’d get him a backpack blower br 600 but if he wants a hand held then the bg 86 will be perfect


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 5, 2020)

BG66 or 86. The 56 is a homeowner model, which is good just for that. 

Just to remind you Stihl has once again started giving a certain measure of leeway to dealerships when it comes to pricing.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Feb 5, 2020)

Conquistador3 said:


> BG66 or 86. The 56 is a homeowner model, which is good just for that.
> 
> Just to remind you Stihl has once again started giving a certain measure of leeway to dealerships when it comes to pricing.


86 is the only commercial hand held unit


----------



## terry999 (Feb 6, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> 86 is the only commercial hand held unit


----------

